# trojan horse crypt4 virus



## 8eodwra (Jul 4, 2015)

My AVG antivirus has detected Trojan Horse Crypt4.BDKS in the following path c:\User\AppData\Roaming\obvjnbyskm.exe 
Can I simply remove it or it is related to a system's file? How can I know that?
:ermm:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF! 

Best to have our team take a look:

Please read *all* of the following instructions found here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html 

After reading *all* of the instructions found above post the required logs in a new thread: Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help 

Please note that the virus team is very busy and will get to you in due time. If you do not get a reply within 72 hours then you may bump the post. 

*Do not post any logs here!*


----------

